
Make a Factory Quality 9mm Rifled Barrel Using Salt Water and Electricity - qqn
http://thefirearmblog.com/blog/2019/08/13/make-a-factory-quality-9mm-rifled-barrel-in-your-kitchen-using-salt-water-and-electricity-ecm
======
qqn
I share this to underline that focusing on tighter gun legislation is reactive
to a fault, missing the greater picture. It is ultimately misguided, treating
the symptom (terrorism) rather than the cause (frustration, mental health,
financial inequality, poverty) of much homegrown violence.

I wonder what's going to happen when any average Joe can build a bomb and a
drone to carry it in his/her basement? Because we all know that's coming too,
it's just a matter of time. This steady march of technological progress needs
to be matched by economical and societal progress otherwise we're in for a
very bumpy ride.

~~~
rrauenza
Last week I was tempted to post this article, but since you brought it up...

[https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/killer-
narratives-...](https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/killer-narratives-
real-culprit-mass-shootings-190813105024726.html)

~~~
qqn
That was really neat, thank you for sharing this. Summary: the right blames
religion/extremism, the left psychological/social issues. The author claims a
third option, "narratives of insecurity", that spread kind of like Dawkins'
idea of cultural memes [0,1]. I agree with him but I would categorize this as
a psychosocial issue though, similar to "mass hysteria" [2].

[0] [https://www.wsj.com/video/richard-dawkins-on-the-cultural-
me...](https://www.wsj.com/video/richard-dawkins-on-the-cultural-
meme/5C1154F8-36EB-4797-AFE9-C60226055FB1.html)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_psychogenic_illness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_psychogenic_illness)

